# Award winner for best dog food is...



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Made in Canada ehh! http://www.championpetfoods.com/CPF-Pet_Food_of_the_Year.pdf


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*this is the food I was thinking of switching to!*

Wonder if my dogs will eat it?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Great stuff! After,the vet nearly killed one of my Havs with a prescription diet. I started researching holistic/organic & natural food brands and found a canine wellness center where the owner recommended this to us. Our 5 year old was acting like her mother, laying around the house like a lump on a log. After having her on this, within 2 weeks she became frisky! Even started playing with toys something she hadn't done in at least a year and a half. My only regret is that we didn't start our dogs on this sooner.

Rikidaisy - The salesperson said most dogs like this brand of food as and she said only once in a blue moon will a dog turn its nose up at it. At our retailer they sell trial bags for around $2.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy will not eat this food for me even though it is what the breeder fed him for 10 months.

both mine eat legacy which i hope is just as good.

legacy


----------



## Digitaleye (Aug 3, 2008)

JoJo loves his Orijen. We alternate between that, EVO red, and California Natural Lamb.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Orijen Dog Food*

I was searching for a retailer that sold Orijen dog food in Oklahoma and found that it is dangerous for dogs!! Here is the link to what I found....

http://hubpages.com/hub/Orijen-Adult-Formula-Dry-Dog-Food-Healthy-Dog-Foods-Pet-Food-Danger-Gauge


----------



## Digitaleye (Aug 3, 2008)

momma_raven said:


> I was searching for a retailer that sold Orijen dog food in Oklahoma nd found that it is dangerous for dogs!! Here is the link to what I found....
> 
> http://hubpages.com/hub/Orijen-Adult-Formula-Dry-Dog-Food-Healthy-Dog-Foods-Pet-Food-Danger-Gauge


No offense, not trying to be mean but the site listed is a complete farce. Many of the ingredients they insinuate are in Orijen are simply not in it. The use of sweet and russet potatoes are carb-substitutes for the corn and other grains that other mfg's use. These are MORE expensive than the others, healthier and less allergically reactive. The joke was revealed when they insinuated the there was alcohol in Orijen!

I'm not a vet and I don't work for Orijen but even all the respondents in the comments section of the above page disagree with the SusanPeters site, I see no reason to give it any creedence.

Check out this site for better (IMHO) reviews.

www.dogfoodanalysis.com

Also I can't seem to find Orijen around here either but I've had good luck with caninecuisine.com, for Orijen and a lot of other products.

Tony


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What variety do you feed your dogs? I've been getting Fromm's shipped, but I think there's a place that sells Orijen locally....wouldn't hurt to save on the shipping charges for a food that's just as good for them.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

*RE: Orijen*

Thanks for the advice I am new here and will get my puppy on the 15th and I am just trying to be VERY careful about what I feed her. I greatly appreciate the input and advice on getting a good quality dog food.:biggrin1:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I feed my Havs Orijen Adult & they love it. They've been finicky in the past but they gobble this stuff up. Also, you can't overfeed with Orijen as it low carb. Ideal if you have dogs that like to eat more. I started off feeding them the recommended 1 1/4 cup a day and now they both eat 2/3 cup.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been feeding Lizzy Inovia and organic food since she was a baby and she loves it....anyone elsr feed their dog this food? or has anyone heard any negative response to this food...I want to keep her as health as I can and feed her the best food possible and I do give her boiled chicken which she loves. helene


----------



## Digitaleye (Aug 3, 2008)

JoJo is about 1 yr and we've begun feeding him the Orijen adult kibble. We alternate between that and EVO red meat little bites. We usually mix in a little bit of cooked meat; chicken, fish turkey or beef. I've ordererd some samples of fish based foods from Core and some other brands and we'll see how JoJo likes them. Orijen makes a fish based food and I'd like to give that a try too but havent been able to get it yet.


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Orijen*

Our boy Mickey was on Orijen puppy when we got him so we put Maddy our girl on it and both have loved it. They are a year old now and we are wanting to migrate to an adult food, something similar. We are wanting to switch from Orijen just because only one place (far from here) carries it. Any suggestions for what may be most similar?


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

bethanay66 said:


> Our boy Mickey was on Orijen puppy when we got him so we put Maddy our girl on it and both have loved it. They are a year old now and we are wanting to migrate to an adult food, something similar. We are wanting to switch from Orijen just because only one place (far from here) carries it. Any suggestions for what may be most similar?


I use Evo I cannot even find Orijen near my home but Evo is a very good food I do mix steamed veggies and chicken and lean beef with her food.....


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Both boys are eating (er...wolfing down) Orijen. They will even go potty outside in the rain if I use it as a treat!! arty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, that "article" is nonsense, though it looks legit. We sell Orijen at the store I work at and it's rated as among the best on the market according to www.dogfoodanalysis.com and other experts. I printed out the "food of the year" document in January I think it was, and posted it in the store.

Orijen now has a Red Meat mix that is very good and another choice of protein.

*"They are a year old now and we are wanting to migrate to an adult food, something similar. We are wanting to switch from Orijen just because only one place (far from here) carries it. Any suggestions for what may be most similar?"*

Champion Pet Foods also makes Acana, also rated best on the market, and it's got 33% protein and has varying flavors such as Lamb, Fish, or Chicken. It could be an option. Check out the dogfoodanalysis site for more. 

Danielle, it is possible to overfeed any good food, esp. those high in protein, because the dog often loves the meaty taste. They can be a little high in fat, so it's always best to check out recommended quantities on each bag, depending on the company, the protein (chicken, beef, or whatever...) and the fat in the food. One of our cats, Gigi, would eat tons of Orijen if we let her and she's a fatso! lol We have to really measure what we give her or we'd have trouble.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Is anyone feeding it that has had sensitive stomach issues?
I'm guessing they don't have a duck option. :Cry:

Beverly


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Funny you posted it, I got a new bag of Orjien for my big guys today and it has the award on the bag. of course, Bugsy won't touch it, he is strictly on home cooked and raw and my big guys eat it with home cooked mixed in for one meal and raw for another. Darn, my dogs are more spoiled and picky when it comes to food than my kids!!!


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

*may have to continue making the drive*

Based upon everything you guys have said and the award, we may have to continue making the drive to the place that carries Orijen!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I fed Orijen for a few years and stopped doing so. It is a great food and the dogs loved it, but... the protein is way too high and I found my dogs were drinking lots more water. I decided to stop feeding it because my vet mentioned it could be hard on their kidneys. I feed a non grain food now called Taste of The Wild Pacific Stream formula. 22% protein only.


----------



## polydoxy (Sep 12, 2009)

We use Orijen--puppy and adult--and our two love it.


----------



## Forbulous (Mar 23, 2009)

My Molly has been on this for a few months (my cat on the kitty food). SHe does great, and eats it right up.
It was very important to me that I found a quality food made in Canada, and didn't have any grains. 
Her poops are SO tiny and odourless AND it stopped her from eating her own and pther animals feces!
Highly recommended!


----------



## Forbulous (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh any Molly does have a sensitive tummy. Everything comes back up...excpet the Orijen, thank good ness!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey, is this Molly as in Bogart's sister?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm just realized from another post of yours that this can't be since she's only one and Bogart is 3. 

Never mind..........:redface:


----------



## pressedflowerart (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi, I just saw your post and wondered about Orijen. Just started Bailey on the Regional Red. I tried to go to the link you posted, regarding Orijen being dangerous for dogs.. the link is now broken. Can you please update me?

thanks!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

This thread is over 8 years old so it’s not surprising that URLs referenced are no longer valid.


----------



## pressedflowerart (Feb 3, 2017)

MarinaGirl said:


> This thread is over 8 years old so it's not surprising that URLs referenced are no longer valid.


Yes, seven years would be a long time! So far, Bailey seems to really like the Orijen Regional Red. I would like to feed it 'dry,' without mixing in a little canned food. He's eating it dry, but at this point not enough to sustain. mixing in that little tsp. of Health Extension chicken or beef, canned.

thanks for the reply!


----------



## pressedflowerart (Feb 3, 2017)

polydoxy said:


> We use Orijen--puppy and adult--and our two love it.


Hi, polydoxy... do you feed the Orijen dry? Bailey seems to really like it, however I still mix a little canned food along with it, then he eats enough.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

pressedflowerart said:


> Hi, polydoxy... do you feed the Orijen dry? Bailey seems to really like it, however I still mix a little canned food along with it, then he eats enough.


This thread was started 8 years and 10 months ago and most of the respondents no longer participate in HF. For example, polydoxy has not been active on the site since 2010. I recommend you start a new thread to ask questions about Orijen dog food.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I feed Scout and Truffles Orijen, but always check if it is from Canada.


----------



## pressedflowerart (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, have only 'replied' to posts.. unsure how to 'start a new thread.' Would there be a page of navigational instructions somewhere I could peruse? 

thanks for the help!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

pressedflowerart said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum, have only 'replied' to posts.. unsure how to 'start a new thread.' Would there be a page of navigational instructions somewhere I could peruse?
> 
> thanks for the help!


Click on Forums in the blue bar above. Then click in Havanese Discussions and then in the box on the right click General Discussion. That will take you to the page where you can start a new thread.


----------



## pressedflowerart (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks! done.


----------

